# Bleach and Kilz for MOLD ??



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Getting close to Friday Enjoy


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Please outline in chalk with dimensions and photos from all angles prior to submitting your invoice.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Please identify if this is indeed a trip hazard. If so mark with red tape .If it is not, please try to find source of erosion . Do not bid to fix. This is covered in the price of the initial.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Valley said:


> Please identify if this is indeed a trip hazard. If so mark with red tape .If it is not, please try to find source of erosion . Do not bid to fix. This is covered in the price of the initial.


your new to the forum old to the runaround lol :thumbup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

68W30 said:


> your new to the forum old to the runaround lol :thumbup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ax Man (Feb 26, 2013)

Please return to the property and complete w.o. and upload supporting photos of before, during, and after work completed.

Please upload the required documentation within 24 hours and confirm receipt with your state contact. Vendor Support wishes to pay for all work completed and therefore send you a time sensitive as a courtesy to allow you to comply and ensure full payment.

Failure to upload your missing documentation may result in reduced payment or possible no pay.

If you have any questions regarding this email or require additional training,


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Aight I thought y'all'd like that Keep it up


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

sorry I must decline this Wo because I don't carry a mold rider on my insurance.
I can bid it if you want to cover my $5000 a yr additional coverage premium. If not then reassign to a vendor that does not care about being liable. :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Our records indicate this condition was present on 4/1/09 and was not noted on your PCR. Our clients expect notification of all issues regarding this property at the time of the initial. Please return to the property and complete repairs at your expense. Failure to upload completed documents and photos within 48 hours may result in a billing penalty and/or suspension of new work orders.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Our records indicate this condition was present on 4/1/09 and was not noted on your PCR. Our clients expect notification of all issues regarding this property at the time of the initial. Please return to the property and complete repairs at your expense. Failure to upload completed documents and photos within 48 hours may result in a billing penalty and/or suspension of new work orders.


look like something 5 brothers would send


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------

